# Speaking the language



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all, well just 4 months to go until we move over to cyprus. Hubby is sorting last bits of business out and I'm in the process of selling everything (a lot easier said than done lol). I've been trying to learn Cypriot Greek but really struggling to pick it up will I find it easier to learn it once we are over there and are there evening classes that I can attend? 

I've always found it difficult to learn languages, it's never been my strong suit but wanted an understanding of it at least before coming over but my brain just won't store anything lol. I'm a little concerned coming to a foreign country and not understanding or speaking the language


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You don't need to worry about not understanding the language as most people speak English.
It is nice to know some of the basic phrases and greetings etc as the Cypriots do appreciate it if you can at least do that, but don't worry about not picking it up easily. Just do the best you can for your own satisfaction.

Veronica


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There is an EU sponsored course run by the education department which is free. You register in the government building and they are supposed to call when the course in your area starts.

The problem is that they don't always call.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You have stated the exact problem in learning a language. If you can't remember vocabulary, you can't speak the language.

We did a year of formal teaching which was very useful but nothing more than that. Sylvi, better than me, found that it's difficult to practice speaking Greek out here as everyone will reply in English and without practice you can't progress in a language.

Veronica is quite right in the some Cypriots appreciate you making a bit of effort and everyone picks up some phrases easily.

Might I suggest purchasing or borrowing a cheap CD based course such as the Michel Thomas course we bought from Amazon.

Pete


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

maisiesmum said:


> hi all, well just 4 months to go until we move over to cyprus. Hubby is sorting last bits of business out and i'm in the process of selling everything (a lot easier said than done lol). I've been trying to learn cypriot greek but really struggling to pick it up will i find it easier to learn it once we are over there and are there evening classes that i can attend?
> 
> I've always found it difficult to learn languages, it's never been my strong suit but wanted an understanding of it at least before coming over but my brain just won't store anything lol. I'm a little concerned coming to a foreign country and not understanding or speaking the language



Η θινκ υου σχουλδ ατ λεαστ τρι


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Συμφωνώ


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for your quick replies even if I don't understand them all. I feel a little more at ease about learning the language now but will keep
Listening to te CDs that I have


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Maisiesmum said:


> Thanks for your quick replies even if I don't understand them all. I feel a little more at ease about learning the language now but will keep
> Listening to te CDs that I have


It#s supposed to be an English forum but some members perhaps want to show off...

Anders


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> It#s supposed to be an English forum but some members perhaps want to show off...
> 
> Anders


Anders it's call a bit of humour and I certainly can't show off I was using google translate 

Dave


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol I've tried google translate but I still don't get it lol. I really am useless when it comes to learning another language. Like I said my brain just don't keep it in lol.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Maisiesmum said:


> Lol I've tried google translate but I still don't get it lol. I really am useless when it comes to learning another language. Like I said my brain just don't keep it in lol.


Hi
Open Google translate
Select English on the left hand side 
Select Greek on the right hand side
Type in your word , phrase or sentence then click search
then press the little speaker button
I write the spelling of the words in English and Greek onto post it notes and dot them around me, that way I can recognise it too.
Good luck it quite good fun


Dave


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

What a great idea


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Maisiesmum said:


> What a great idea


Yes and as you can see Dave's getting quite a big vocabulary !!!










Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

DaveKim said:


> Hi
> Open Google translate
> Select English on the left hand side
> Select Greek on the right hand side
> ...


But be aware that Google translate make MANY mistakes. Sometimes it translates without meaning. But word by wors its OK.

Anders


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Yes and as you can see Dave's getting quite a big vocabulary !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a genius my friend genius :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Zarlak (Jul 29, 2013)

Hopefully, I can find a local tutor to help me with this when I get out there. I'd like to try and learn the language rather than expect everybody to adjust to me when I'm the one that came out to you.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

DaveKim said:


> Anders it's call a bit of humour and I certainly can't show off I was using google translate
> 
> Dave


So was I.


----------



## evesy (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi I learnt Greek for a number of years and stopped when I could no longer devote the time with work etc. (Mistake). I am starting again as I intent to move to Cyprus in the next couple of years. I got to a sufficient standard where I could hold a conversation but the saying if you dont use it you lose it really does read true. The way you pronounce Greek really makes a difference and the only effective way in my opinion is to go to classes where you can practice and they can give you guidance on pronounciation etc. The grammar can be quite challenging but you eventually get your head round it. Nouns with 3 tenses and singular and plural versions in each and the Verbs are complicated with active and passive forms along with a multitude of others. Dont let this put you off though it does eventually click into place.  
Same in English for instance I could say. 
"One day I will learn you to spoke proper England like I used to did when I was a children" 
It does not make much sense but I would be sort of understood. 
The CDs are of use but only in my opinion once you have had some basic grounding with the language and for the basics. Its the same in English though but we dont think about it. Another example would be the word Invalid. Depending on how you say it, it could mean the ticket is invalid or the person in the wheelchair is an invalid. Pronounced in the wrong way in either sentence would just not make sense. There is no easy way it is just practice and more practice but it is very rewarding when it eventually clicks. I actually really enjoy it and try to use it when visiting family. Difficult though when they just want to speak English back . Good luck and hope it works out for you.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I am using Rosetta Stone to learn Greek. Already used it to learn Russian, and it helps to some extent - nothing beats talking, living and working in the language. It isn't great, but it helps with the basics. Expensive though


----------

